# Nassahegan, Burlington, CT - 8/3/08



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

Met up with Brian and Jeff right a 4 pm and Tim showed a few minutes later. After a few minutes looking at my bike, they determined I needed some air in my fork. Thanks guys for helping out a FS newb. I definitely have some things to research.

We soon hit the N. Scoville warm-up and then headed south to hit B Street. The [post="293098"]new bike[/post] rode great, but did take some getting used to. Brian set a moderate pace and I only lagged a bit here and there and slowing Jeff in the process (sorry, bud). I also OTB'd on the big log on the new stretch we've been doing. Wrecked pretty hard with my head (thank you helmet) and right arm taking the impact of the wipe-out followed by ~30 lbs of Trek crashing over me. I narrowed it down to either: too high a seat, mashing the front disk brake which is far more powerful than what I'm used, and Brian suggested perhaps too much rebound in the rear shock. In reality, pilot error was probably likely the cause. I rode more conservatively for a bit, again slowing poor Jeff down some more.

We then crossed E. Chippens and down B Street. I skipped the ledge which I've never done, due to still being conservative and the wetness, and the realization that the stock tires suck (they will be the first upgrade). We cut this stretch short to meet Steve back at the lot. Took the twisties back.

Met up with pow and hit the cemetery twisties. Once on the doubletrack, Steve and I split off from the group who planned to ridge up on the ridge. I think Brian and I have a similar mindset in that faster-paced longer rides are where it's at. Brian was gung-ho to parallel 69 back. Jeff seemed a bit less enthusiastic but of course had the option to road it back. I'll be interested to hear what they did. Steve took off from the lot and I did the N. Scoville twisties again. I really tried to push it faster this time and started to settle in with the new bike.

Overall bike verdict: It's a keeper. A FS definitely makes for a more enjoyable ride. I still have a lot of hardware to dial in, but so far so good.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2008)

I am glad I continued on the ride, made it up the big hill the furthest I have ever done without stopping 10 times and walking. Don't worry about slowing me down as you know I prefer the slower pace.

Will upload the track when I am done with my hot dogs.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

Rad ride, good pace the whole time.  I cleared some more sections that normally give me trouble and rode others with much more confidence.  Tim and Jeff ended up deciding to take 69 back so I followed suit, not really wanting to ride that last section by myself.  We chilled in the parking lot for a bit and shot the shit while Tim and I enjoyed a nice cold beer, courtesy of Tim (thanks man, that really hit the spot and I don't normally drink beer).

Next time I gotta stop being such a baby and drop that ledge on B street, other than that I was more than happy with my riding.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's the gps track. Looks like we did 8+ miles which should help me sleep like a baby tonight.
http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=447

And since I didn't split with Greg and Steve and continued the ride, I am going to go scoop up a big bowl of ice cream now to put back what I exercised off.


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I am glad I continued on the ride, made it up the big hill the furthest I have ever done without stopping 10 times and walking. Don't worry about slowing me down as you know I prefer the slower pace.



Sweet!  I almost cleared that whole hill the last time I was up there; only to bobble and step out within sight of the top. Slow and steady is the key there.

I sensed you braking a lot behind me in spots. I definitely was inconsistent with my speed, but after my solo run through the warm-up loop, I felt more confident and smoother on the bike so hopefully I can begin pulling away again soon. 



bvibert said:


> Next time I gotta stop being such a baby and drop that ledge on B street, other than that I was more than happy with my riding.



You definitely were ripping, Brian. I would say keeping a pace similar to what you normally consider my "fast" riding. I was impressed with you clearing part of that techy section at the end of the cemetery twisties.

The B Street ledge is one of those spots that's a lot easier than it looks. I think part of why it doesn't bother me is because I stumbled upon it the first time solo and was already committed so I just went for it. There's one line through there and it sorta just sucks you through it due to the terrain. I'm pissed I walked it tonight.


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Here's the gps track. Looks like we did 8+ miles which should help me sleep like a baby tonight.
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=447
> 
> And since I didn't split with Greg and Steve and continued the ride, I am going to go scoop up a big bowl of ice cream now to put back what I exercised off.



Look how daunting the climb looks here:


----------



## awf170 (Aug 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Look how daunting the climb looks here:



That's definitely an HC.


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

awf170 said:


> That's definitely an HC.



HC? As in hard core? Hella-climb? I suspect you'd laugh at that "hill", but you're insane and much younger than us old coots.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> HC? As in hard core? Hella-climb? I suspect you'd laugh at that "hill", but you're insane and much younger than us old coots.



Doh, I guess you don't watch the tour at all.  An "HC" is an unclassifiable climb.  Your vert profile made me think of a tour outline.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> The B Street ledge is one of those spots that's a lot easier than it looks. I think part of why it doesn't bother me is because I stumbled upon it the first time solo and was already committed so I just went for it. There's one line through there and it sorta just sucks you through it due to the terrain. I'm pissed I walked it tonight.



Ya, the B-street ledge was pretty easy. I was pretty happy that I was able to clean all of the technical DH stuff. But some of those climbs after your guys split were killing me. I was just spent. I wasn't even close making a bunch of technical climbs I cleaned the last time around. Oh well, there is always next time. That washed out DH before the bridge crossing was pretty sketchy tonight. I think all of the rain has made it much worse since I was last there. I was able to make it down but I had a few close calls that got the heart racing for a bit.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2008)

Morning after report...  I'm spent, did NOT want to get out of bed this morning....


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 4, 2008)

Me too, need to get my butt off the couch and get to work. Good thing I didn't give all my Motrin away to you guys!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Me too, need to get my butt off the couch and get to work. Good thing I didn't give all my Motrin away to you guys!



Yeah, thanks for that! 

I should have taken some advil this morning...


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

Some before bed may have helped, too.  Live and learn, right?


----------



## powhunter (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice riding with you boys again!!  I was totally spent after those cemetary twisties....You guys were really flying thru that shit!!  My legs were  actually shaking after that little uphill scramble we did before I left..  quite different then the JP fun rides ive been going on ;-)
Ive gotta try to get 2 rides in a week.....

steve


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 4, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Nice riding with you boys again!!  I was totally spent after those cemetary twisties....You guys were really flying thru that shit!!  My legs were  actually shaking after that little uphill scramble we did before I left..  quite different then the JP fun rides ive been going on ;-)
> Ive gotta try to get 2 rides in a week.....
> 
> steve



The pace slowed done quite a bit after you guys left. Right after you guys took off was the start of a monster climb that totally kicked my ass. But aftre the climb were all the fun DH's. 

I am spent this morning, but Randi and I are going to get out for a ride sometime today. This will make 4 day out riding in the last 5 days


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 4, 2008)

I was looking at the stats from the gps on Topofusion and it showed we had more stopped time than riding time. So I think me, Tim and Brian killed the good average after you guys left that we had from the beginning of the ride.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Morning after report...  I'm spent, did NOT want to get out of bed this morning....



Right arm is sore today, but overall I'm not too fatigued. That was a monster ride you guys ended up doing so no wonder you're spent.



powhunter said:


> Nice riding with you boys again!!  I was totally spent after those cemetary twisties....You guys were really flying thru that shit!!  My legs were  actually shaking after that little uphill scramble we did before I left..  quite different then the JP fun rides ive been going on ;-)
> Ive gotta try to get 2 rides in a week.....
> 
> steve



We've all been getting much faster through the twisties. I used to loathe that short techy uphill at the end of that stretch, but I love it now. I want to clear the whole thing sometime.



o3jeff said:


> I was looking at the stats from the gps on Topofusion and it showed we had more stopped time than riding time. So I think me, Tim and Brian killed the good average after you guys left that we had from the beginning of the ride.



We've been generally stopping a lot less and for much shorter periods lately. We must be finally getting in shape. We're going to kill it once ski season rolls around.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 4, 2008)

Last night during one of our breaks Brian, Jeff and I were talking about doing a 4 plus hour epic ride at Nass some Sunday morning. We were thinking sometime in September.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Last night during one of our breaks Brian, Jeff and I were talking about doing a 4 plus hour epic ride at Nass some Sunday morning. We were thinking sometime in September.



I'll lead.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll lead.



I think the key to doing a long ride will be to pace ourselves so we're not dead at the end.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I think the key to doing a long ride will be to pace ourselves so we're not dead at the end.



What fun is that?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll lead.



I don't think so........I think Jeff or I will lead with you and Brian shouting directions. That way we can moderate the pace.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll lead.



I think I am going to get a set of street tires for the old Rockhopper and do some street riding  on the off nights to build up the legs so I will attempt to set a blistering pace for you guys;-)


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I think I am going to get a set of street tires for the old Rockhopper and do some street riding  on the off nights to build up the legs so I will attempt to set a blistering pace for you guys;-)



Sounds good to me.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 4, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Last night during one of our breaks Brian, Jeff and I were talking about doing a 4 plus hour epic ride at Nass some Sunday morning. We were thinking sometime in September.



only 4 hours?  :-o


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 4, 2008)

powhunter said:


> only 4 hours?  :-o



Then take a lunch and do a few more hour ride.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

powhunter said:


> only 4 hours?  :-o



That's why I should lead. I can probably get the ride down to 3-3 1/2 or so.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's why I should lead. I can probably get the ride down to 3-3 1/2 or so.


Meanwhile, I'll take the lead on a SO/spouse ride!!!


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Meanwhile, I'll take the lead on a SO/spouse ride!!!


Very few of those around here. 

Though Brian and I have been getting out more.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 4, 2008)

severine said:


> Very few of those around here.
> 
> Though Brian and I have been getting out more.


My interpretation:
Carrie: Brian will be glad to take the kids for a weekend while I take a road trip and ride with you and Volklgirl.;-)


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> My interpretation:
> Carrie: Brian will be glad to take the kids for a weekend while I take a road trip and ride with you and Volklgirl.;-)



I think you guys need to take a road trip out here for some riding. We have much more intresting stuff, and tons of it!


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

She's been invited before!   (Though I don't think you want to sleep on the couch in our tiny apartment and be awakened by the 2 demon children every morning :lol

I bet Brian would be cool with that!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 4, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I think you guys need to take a road trip out here for some riding. We have much more intresting stuff, and tons of it!


My problem is timing in the summer.  My business booms in the summer, but falls  off in the winter, which is why I travel and ski during winter months.
Summer, I'm lucky if I get away for a day, let alone a weekend trip.  Wish I could.
BUT, I wouldn't bet that you have much more interesting stuff.  Different, for sure, but fantastic, just the same.




severine said:


> She's been invited before!   (Though I don't think you want to sleep on the couch in our tiny apartment and be awakened by the 2 demon children every morning :lol
> 
> I bet Brian would be cool with that!


What would Brian be cool with......... :-o


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> What would Brian be cool with......... :-o


Tsk, tsk, tsk.  I meant he'd be cool with watching the kids so we could ride all weekend.  :roll:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 4, 2008)

severine said:


> Tsk, tsk, tsk.  I meant he'd be cool with watching the kids so we could ride all weekend.  :roll:


If you didn't know my quirky sense of humour, this could have a dramatically different ending. 8)

It would be great to ride with you(plural) no matter on who's turf.
When you riding again?


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

Hopefully Saturday, if we can get a babysitter.  I'm a big wuss... still pretty bruised up from the last ride.    Would be nice if they healed a bit before the next batch are received.  :lol:

Oh yeah, and I have a few ways that could have gone...   I'm trying to behave today.

Sorry for the t/j.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 4, 2008)

severine said:


> Hopefully Saturday, if we can get a babysitter.  I'm a big wuss... still pretty bruised up from the last ride.    Would be nice if they healed a bit before the next batch are received.  :lol:
> 
> Oh yeah, and I have a few ways that could have gone...   I'm trying to behave today.
> 
> Sorry for the t/j.


No apologies to me!!
Now, let me tell you about my new bruise!;-)


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't know if it's bruised or not, but my ass is sore today (from riding you sickos! ).  I think it must have been from the fall I took where I ended up on my back.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I don't know if it's bruised or not, but my ass is sore today (from riding you sickos! ).  I think it must have been from the fall I took where I ended up on my back.



Jeez you make it sound like we were doing _other_ things than riding.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 4, 2008)

severine said:


> still pretty bruised up from the last ride.



Hopefully with your past experience you past a warning on to Greg that if you get in my way and slow me down I am going to plow you over;-):grin:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I don't know if it's bruised or not, but my ass is sore today (from riding you sickos! ).  I think it must have been from the fall I took where I ended up on my back.



what exactly were you, Jeff and Greg doing before I got there:-o


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Jeez you make it sound like we were doing _other_ things than riding.





MR. evil said:


> what exactly were you, Jeff and Greg doing before I got there:-o



That comment was for Trekchick, before she came up with some twisted comment, but you guys are worse than her!


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That comment was for Trekchick, before she came up with some twisted comment, but you guys are worse than her!



I just smacked him for you, Brian.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I just smacked him for you, Brian.



Thanks, and knowing you you really did.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Thanks, and knowing you you really did.



yes she did......

Back on topic. Randi and I were at Nass this afternoon, trip report to follow. I went over the bars on that same log pile that Greg did last night :roll: Last night I cleared it like nothing and today not so much. But riding the platform pedals I was able to jump off mid air and land on my feet. But I did stub my big toes on a rock....


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, you wasted no time getting back out there, get the TR up.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Wow, you wasted no time getting back out there, get the TR up.



It was her idea. I was pretty spent, but once out on the bike I felt much better. I will get the TR up after dinner.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I don't know if it's bruised or not, but my ass is sore today (from riding you sickos! ).  I think it must have been from the fall I took where I ended up on my back.





o3jeff said:


> Jeez you make it sound like we were doing _other_ things than riding.


What happens at Nassahegan, STAYS at Nassahegan!!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> What happens at Nassahegan, STAYS at Nassahegan!!!!!!!



I knew you'd come through...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> What happens at Nassahegan, STAYS at Nassahegan!!!!!!!




I think ‘Don't ask, Don't tell’ is more appropriate for this situation


----------



## awf170 (Aug 5, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Last night during one of our breaks Brian, Jeff and I were talking about doing a 4 plus hour epic ride at Nass some Sunday morning. We were thinking sometime in September.



I'm in.  After all this TRs I really need to get down to Nass.

So September is looking pretty booked, huh?  One Sunday at Batchlor St, another in Lynn Woods, and one in Nass?  Sounds good to me, I should be able to do all three.


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2008)

Not that anyone cares at this late date, but it looks like my GPS was indeed on for this one. Here's the Crankfire map:

http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=449&w=0


----------

